# Some catgirl I came up with in high school.



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Name: Alessa Lydele (Note 1)
Age: 17
Sex: Female
Species: Nekomata
Height: 5'9"
Weight: :V

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Hair is naturally brown, but dyed red.
- Markings: Typical calico pattern, overlapping brown and black spots over right eye..
- Eye color: Brown. Wears green contacts.
- Other features: Has two tails
Behavior and Personality: In a word, *slutty!* If you need more, "amoral" and "self-centered" fit the bill as well. Perhaps surprisingly, though, she's not stupid.

Skills: Sexual favors, emotional manipulation, dancing
Weaknesses: Work ethic, comforting others, sincerity

Likes: Swimming, sex, naps, clothes
Dislikes: Fishing, working, celibacy

History: Young Alessa realized at an early age that she could get whatever she wanted simply by looking cute enough. She's since perfected that ability to an art form, and is on the fast track to a rude awakening the moment she turns 26 and it stops working.

Clothing/Personal Style: Minimalistic, for easy removal. Loves miniskirts and skimpy undergarments (when she even wears any, the slut :V)
Picture: None.

Goal: Fuck as many people as possible.
Profession: Slut.
Personal quote: "Who needs wits when you've got tits?"
Theme song: "Ordinary Girl" by China Forbes.
Birthdate: 7th Virgo MY 139 (29th August, 1992, if you need a realistic timeline)
Star sign: If you have to ask, just kill yourself :V

Favorite food: Cherries.
Favorite drink: Cream soda.
Favorite location: The center of attention.
Favorite weather: Sunny.
Favorite color: Lavender.

Least liked food: Grapefruit.
Least liked drink: Water.
Least liked location: Alone.
Least liked weather: Rain.

Favorite person: Her father.
Least liked person: Her mother.
Friends: Pretty much everyone.
Relations: Only child, lives with her father.
Enemies: All the unpopular girls :V
Significant other: A new one every week, if she's having a good month.
Orientation: Bag-o-Lay's. (Note 2)

_I think I was having an especially cynical day when I first created her. I basically redid her from scratch today, and was going to make her a sort of likeable character...but then I thought "You know what, fuck that." and made her what you see.
_
(1) Obvious and pointless allusion is obvious and pointless. Free typefuck to the first straight male who figures it out, though :V
(2) "Betcha can't eat just one!" (In the non-vore sense, you freaks :V)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Good.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm Trying to see two persona interacting with each other in my head. 

Axin and Alessa, I know, Would be locked into a argument for hours on end.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it me, or did I fail at making her unlikable?



The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd tap that.


That's what she's going for 



Zombie_Genocide said:


> I'm Trying to see two persona interacting with each other in my head.
> 
> Axin and Alessa, I know, Would be locked into a argument for hours on end.


Who?


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is it me, or did I fail at making her unlikable?


Were furries, were always looking for a quick fuck.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Who?


 
New character I just posted, don't worry about it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's what she's going for


 Indeed.


----------



## TDK (Oct 25, 2009)

Strange... that catgirl reminds me so much of my ex-girlfriend >.<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Strange... that catgirl reminds me so much of my ex-girlfriend >.<


I was expecting a lot more comments like this, but I forgot most furries like teh kawk :V


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I forgot most furries like teh kawk :V


 
Or just can't get a girlfriend :'(


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Or just can't get a girlfriend :'(


You'd have a lot better luck if you weren't a furry, kid :V


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You'd have a lot better luck if you weren't a furry, kid :V


 
OH, IF ONLY, IF ONLY~.

Now here is a question, is it because I'm furry I can't get a girlfriend? Or is it because I can't get a girlfriend I'm furry? O:

Please:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> OH, IF ONLY, IF ONLY~.
> 
> Now here is a question, is it because I'm furry I can't get a girlfriend? Or is it because I can't get a girlfriend I'm furry? O:
> 
> Please:


That's a tough one! It's certainly a self-sustaining cycle, but the only way to answer is to find out how long you've been a furry.
Also, yay! Somebody else grew up watching Bill Nye!


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's a tough one! It's certainly a self-sustaining cycle, but the only way to answer is to find out how long you've been a furry.
> Also, yay! Somebody else grew up watching Bill Nye!


 
*Highfive*

Not Long...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> *Highfive*


Yeah! 



> Not Long...


Then it's the cause, not the effect.


----------

